# Another Amazing BBC Re-envisioning of a Classic: Sherlock



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

If you can get hold of this series you absolutely need to.  As far as I know you can only torrent it in the states, but I'll be first in line for the DVDs.  There's only three episodes per season, but they're supposed to make more, and each episode is an hour and a half so it's like a little mini-movie.  It's so popular in the UK that several designers are rushing to offer his trademark overcoat for the winter season, one of them selling (and selling out) of it for over $2000 a pop.

Like they did with Robin Hood and Jekyll, the BBC has taken this classic character and put a really well realized spin on him.  It's set in modern day London.  Sherlock is a young man living at 221B Baker Street who consults for Scotland Yard.  The police call him a freak and most of them hate when he's snooping around, but you know how that goes.  John Watson is a military doctor who has just come back from war in Afghanistan with a psychosomatic limp from a war wound.  It's little touches like these that keep the classic alive and make the show such a joy to watch (Watson returned wounded from the Anglo-Afghan War in the original).

Watson ends up being Sherlock's roommate because both of them can't afford a place on their own and nobody would ever live with either of them and the adventure starts from there.  This modern Sherlock makes use of all the technology at his disposal just like I think he would have in the original works if they were available to him.  He makes frequent use of his cell phone and laptop, but he also carries around a tiny pocket sliding magnifying glass as a nod to the original.  No deer stalker hat though, sorry.  No pipe either... this Sherlock uses nicotine patches since smoking is outlawed in so many places and he needs it to think.  Watson also makes use of technology a bit, blogging their exploits instead of writing them down as stories in a book.

For those worried about it ruining the original stories, I think Steven Moffat, the show's creator, probably said it best.  "Conan Doyle's stories were never about frock coats and gas light; they're about brilliant detection, dreadful villains and blood-curdling crimes — and frankly, to hell with the crinoline.  Other detectives have cases, Sherlock Holmes has adventures, and that's what matters."  If you like Sherlock Holmes or the other BBC shows where they've done similar remakes, or even Dr. Who (it seems that a lot of Dr. Who fans also love Sherlock) then it's definitely worth checking out.  I'm eagerly anticipating the second season and it's got me wanting to read the originals again so I can catch all the references.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I actually just found the blog and Sherlock's website that tie into the show which is kind of a fun touch.

http://www.thescienceofdeduction.co.uk/
http://www.johnwatsonblog.co.uk/


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Must. See. This.

I'm a lover of both Who and Holmes. I read about this some time ago, but had completely forgotten about it. Thank you for the reminder. It's slated to air here on PBS in October.

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/masterpiece/sherlock/index.html

I can hardly wait!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Ooo, yay!  Must Tivo.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

It's elementary, my dear Sheszckjardade! I absolutely adore the old Sherlock Holmes movies with Nigel Bruce and Basil Rathbone. This will be a real treat. I also liked the new movie immensely with Robert Downey, Jr.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Monique said:


> Must. See. This.
> 
> I'm a lover of both Who and Holmes. I read about this some time ago, but had completely forgotten about it. Thank you for the reminder. It's slated to air here on PBS in October.
> 
> ...


okay, typical, it's premiering in the US when I'm in the UK....


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I've been saving the last few episodes of Foyle's War, but now that I'll have another series to obsess over enjoy, I might just break down and watch them.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

scarlet said:


> okay, typical, it's premiering in the US when I'm in the UK....


Hehe, would be surprised if it wasn't pretty easy to get hold of over there though.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Monique said:


> Must. See. This.
> 
> I'm a lover of both Who and Holmes. I read about this some time ago, but had completely forgotten about it. Thank you for the reminder. It's slated to air here on PBS in October.
> 
> ...


If u like dr. Who have u watched torchwood? Love that series


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Jus waiting for it to appear on iTunes


----------



## Rye (Nov 18, 2008)

Jeremy Brett is the best Sherlock Holmes ever!


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Vegas_Asian said:


> If u like dr. Who have u watched torchwood? Love that series


I caught the first few episodes, but never got into it the same way as Doctor Who. But, I have friends who adore it and are heck-bent on getting me to watch it.



Rye said:


> Jeremy Brett is the best Sherlock Holmes ever!


Absolutely! Love, love, love his Holmes. Brilliant.


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

This sounds GREAT!  (I admit, I have really really hated what the BBC has done to Miss Marple, but that's because they haven't re-envisioned her, they just exploited the fame and completely lost the spirit of the character.)

My favorite Holmes is Jeremy Brett.  But I've really enjoyed others over the years. I love Basil Rathbone anyway.  I really enjoyed The Seven Percent Solution.  And the Robert Downey Jr. version is wonderful.

So I think I'll enjoy this one.

Camille


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Hehe, would be surprised if it wasn't pretty easy to get hold of over there though.


British DVDs don't play well on US systems.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

scarlet said:


> British DVDs don't play well on US systems.


Hm, true. Though you can get a region free player pretty cheap. I did it when Xena was impossible to get on DVD in the US years and years ago.

And I really love Torchwood too. For some reason I have difficulty getting into Dr. Who, though. I know I should like it, and I did enjoy the last episode I saw the tail end of, but every other time I've tried to watch I've not made it through the whole thing.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Off-topic, but allow me this...  for all you Torchwood fans.  The reason I'm going to the UK is to see John Barrowman (aka Captain Jack Harkness) in concert in Edinburgh. You may all hate me now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree that Jeremy Brett was the definitive Sherlock Holmes on screen, but I am interested in seeing this new re-imagining.

Like others here, I am a fan of The Doctor and Torchwood.  I own all of Torchwood on DVD, and some Doctor.

region-free DVD players are surprisingly cheap, I got one a year or two ago, and have been very glad of it.  I'm about to watch the live film of Asterix and Obelix, which never seems to have been released in the US at all.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Off-topic, but allow me this... for all you Torchwood fans. The reason I'm going to the UK is to see John Barrowman (aka Captain Jack Harkness) in concert in Edinburgh. You may all hate me now.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

For those who can't wait til October, and can deal with out-of-region DVDs, it is available from Amazon in the UK.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sherlock-DVD-Benedict-Cumberbatch/dp/B003TO5414/ref=sr_1_1?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1283753394&sr=1-1

I'm going to wait till seeing it on PBS in October. If it's good, and doesn't soon show up on Netflix, I might spring for the DVDs.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> For those who can't wait til October, and can deal with out-of-region DVDs, it is available from Amazon in the UK.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sherlock-DVD-Benedict-Cumberbatch/dp/B003TO5414/ref=sr_1_1?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1283753394&sr=1-1
> 
> I'm going to wait till seeing it on PBS in October. If it's good, and doesn't soon show up on Netflix, I might spring for the DVDs.


You might wish you had sprung, especially if you already have a region free player. I'd already have my order in if I still had one and I've already seen them, but will be patient and wait for the US release. Though I do have a PS3 and they're supposedly easy to make region free...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> You might wish you had sprung, especially if you already have a region free player. I'd already have my order in if I still had one and I've already seen them, but will be patient and wait for the US release. Though I do have a PS3 and they're supposedly easy to make region free...


Well, by Spring I'll have sprang in any event, if I haven't sprung before then....


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Although I'm in the UK, I didn't watch this because I'm an old-school fan of Holmes and I doubt Jeremy Brett's performance could be bettered. I really didn't like the Robert Downey Jnr film - the special effects were great but it just wasn't Sherlock Holmes.

I didn't realise that Steven Moffat was involved in this new production though - he's long been my favourite Doctor Who writer - so I may have to rethink this and give it a go.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on this. . .I'll definitely make a note to check it out.


----------



## RJ Keller (Mar 9, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for the heads up about this show. 



scarlet said:


> Off-topic, but allow me this... for all you Torchwood fans. The reason I'm going to the UK is to see John Barrowman (aka Captain Jack Harkness) in concert in Edinburgh. You may all hate me now.


Okay. I officially hate you now. Unless you let me stow away with your luggage. Then you'll be my best friend ever.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

absolutely one of my favorite characters.
And I don't mind a "modernization" if done well.
And I found after living 3 years in London, that the BBC does almost everything well.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

You are cruel. I am about 2 weeks away from ordering this DVD (waiting on a big check, and this is the celebration). And you are reminding me of it.

But...

Does everyone know how to region hack their current DVD player?

If you search _region free hack _ 
plus
the make and model of your current DVD player

it is likely that someone geekier than you has figured out the code that will turn it region free. It will involve hitting a weird combo of buttons on your remote control that will take you to a menu you've never seen before. And it will allow you to set that region to 0.

And then, you go to Amazon UK and order this DVD.

I can't swear that it will work for all players. We have a dud right now that is an American only model. But we also have a hacked system that plays all the Brit DVDs I can afford to buy. Best decision I ever made, because it got me Doctor Who during the early seasons, without having to torrent.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't think all players can be hacked. But, for those that can be, it's easy to do. Region-free players are dirt cheap though. You can get one for about $40. 

If this series weren't airing here in just a few months, I'd be on Amazon UK like white on rice!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Off-topic, but allow me this... for all you Torchwood fans. The reason I'm going to the UK is to see John Barrowman (aka Captain Jack Harkness) in concert in Edinburgh. You may all hate me now.


Okay, I just turned green. Which is not a good color for me... You must take pictures and post them.

I agree with others that Jeremy Brett is the quintessential Holmes, but I do still love the old Basil Rathbone movies.

When I saw the previews for the new series coming on PBS, I was unsure. I'm really glad to hear that it's great. I can't wait.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

scarlet said:


> <br />Off-topic, but allow me this... for all you Torchwood fans. The reason I&#039;m going to the UK is to see John Barrowman (aka Captain Jack Harkness) in concert in Edinburgh. You may all hate me now.<br />


<br />Jus post pictures (or try kidnap us at KB) and we will not try to run of with ur ticket....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Jus post pictures and we will not try to run of with ur ticket....


sorry, i don't do pictures at concerts.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

scarlet said:


> sorry, i don't do pictures at concerts.


Pictures of oversized poster outside auditorium.....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> Pictures of oversized poster outside auditorium.....


will do my best. oh, and the tickets being held, so no worries about you stealing it.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Three words: Asian Ninja Skillz


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Off-topic, but allow me this... for all you Torchwood fans. The reason I'm going to the UK is to see John Barrowman (aka Captain Jack Harkness) in concert in Edinburgh. You may all hate me now.


I just read although it is a rumor...that John Barrowman is talking to Ryan Murphy (writer of Glee) about a glee appearance


----------



## 13500 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for the head's up. I love Masterpiece.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I just read although it is a rumor...that John Barrowman is talking to Ryan Murphy (writer of Glee) about a glee appearance


I'd heard this a few weeks ago, but no definite news.


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I'm looking forward to it.  Hope it's as good as it sounds.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I know that Sherlock aired for some us on Sunday, but for me (and others), it's on TONIGHT! So, set your timers or settle in. I can't wait!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yay!  Glad you all get to see it finally.  What time/channel is it on?  I see it on PBS on the 24th.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Oops. The last Wallander (also a yay!) is on tonight. Sherlock is on next week. False alarm. 

My PBS channel moved Masterpiece/Mystery! from Sunday to Thursdays.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

That's better, gives people a chance to prepare.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

True. Sorry about the premature exultation. 

I really can't wait.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm excited too.  I am so curious to see how it will work updated to modern times.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had Tivo set to record Masterpiece mystery whenever it's on. . . .so far it's been Wallander the last three Sundays. . .something else on Thursdays . . .but the previews they're talking about for Sherlock Holmes aren't a completely new series. . .'cause I've seen the actors before.  Or maybe it's a new group of stories with those actors. . . .I had the impression, though, it was supposed to be all new.  Oh well, we'll see. . .I'll likely watch it either way.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Sherlock aired in the UK not long ago for the first time.  As far as I know this is the first US airing without obtaining it through downloads of some sort.  It was supposed to be a one off series but people loved it so much that it sounds like another season is in the works.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Just a reminder that this is coming on in a little under 2 hours... 9pm EST I think?  PBS MasterPiece Theater.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder, I watched it and enjoyed it. Good criminal adversary, and they had some nice twists. And some good references to the original, such as Lauriston Gardens and even the episode title.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

also available on pbs.org.  but it's streaming badly right now.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I was a little wary of the whole modern updating thing beforehand, but I absolutely loved the show. I thought they did a great job of it. I love Watson's grittiness, he is definitely the tough guy we've always known him to be.


Spoiler



I cracked up at how in the scene where Holmes is laying on the couch looking like he just shot up, and just as I'm thinking, "Wow, they actually made him a cocaine addict", and then it's nicotine patches! I though that was great, very modern!  I suspected that was Mycroft that Watson met so mysteriously, but then when he said he was his arch enemy, I got lulled into thinking it was Moriarty after all. Nice twist that Holmes hadn't heard of Moriarty. The whole pill thing was interesting, although my first thought was of the scene in Princess Bride!



I am hooked. I hope they continue to make more episodes after the next two.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's waiting on my TiVo for me. . . . . .

reminder: as drenfrow did, please use spoiler tags for important plot points for those of us watching on a delay.

To see what's under the black simply hover your mouse over the section.

To make the spoiler block, use the tags

```
[spoiler]             [/spoiler]
```
 before and after that which you want blacked out.

There's also a button that says "SP" in the icon list on the reply page. . . .highlight that which you want spoilered and click the button.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I think one of my favorite aspects is that they did make Watson into the Watson from the books.  He's almost always pudgy in every Sherlock Holmes I've ever seen... this is the first where he's really a believable war veteran.  The best part is the shows just keep getting better.  I wouldn't call it the worst one by any stretch of the imagination because that would imply badness, but if I had to put them in order "A Study in Pink" would probably be third on my list.  The humor is great, the very subtle references to the books are wonderful and show the love of the creators for Doyle's original work, and the modernizations are clever and just all around well done.

They did say, I think, that this was planned as a one off mini-series, but after the reaction it got in the UK they are definitely working on a second season.  They had stores scrambling to get his coat in stock due to the demand for it... heck, I wouldn't mind one myself.  Of course the one I found online was like $3000 and actually sold out already...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

drenfrow said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The whole pill thing was interesting, although my first thought was of the scene in Princess Bride!


Me too!. . . . . .I just watched it and quite enjoyed it and hope to see more. . . . .


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I finally managed to watch it and I'm in LOVE! I do have to laugh, because there is NO 221B on Baker Street, it doesn't go up that high. I really liked the actors, especially Lestrade. However, I do have some quibbles


Spoiler



I figured out that it was the taxi driver and not the passenger immediately (and was annoyed that Sherlock didn't even look at the driver). The constant harping on Watson not being his "date" and Watson attempting to flirt with Mycroft's aide. I too thought it was Moriarity at first in the warehouse mostly because I think of Mycroft as fat (which is why the line about losing weight was hysterical). The use of both a leg and shoulder wound for Dr. Watson was a cute touch to resolve the contradiction of Conan Doyle. The whole pill scene was straight out of Princess Bride and I'm convinced they were both poisoned. And mostly, I loved the spot when Sherlock realized it was Watson who shot the cabbie. 
Favorite lines: "and Harry is short for Harriet." "And I assume she scrubbed your floors, going by the state of her knees." "impossible to sustain a smoking habit in London these days." "it's a three patch problem" "I'm not a psychopath, I'm a high functioning sociopath, do your research."
I didn't like the whole "I'm the only consulting detective thing", but I can understand why they used it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I finally managed to watch it and I'm in LOVE! I do have to laugh, because there is NO 221B on Baker Street, it doesn't go up that high.


Actually, there is. . . now . . . .they renumbered something so that the Sherlock Holmes Museum could have the address. . . . which actually puts the numbers out of order but that's never been a problem in London where street names seem to change fairly randomly.  It really should probably be numbered 239. . . the real #221 was a Bank or something. . . there was no "B".

But. . .this is what it really looks like:







so they clearly found another spot to shoot exteriors.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I have to admit to not knowing


Spoiler



that it was the taxi driver, but my sister figured it out the second they ran up to the car which irked me. But I like to think I enjoyed the episode more than she did since I didn't know. Watching it a second time and knowing, though, it's like yeah... come on Sherlock! He does that another time where the answer to something is so obvious, but you know they have to stretch it out to make the story work. I always take it in the context of not know the state of mind of the people and whether or not I'd know if I was in their shoes. When we're watching a show we expect plots and twists, but it's real life for them so who knows how we might react in their same shoes.

The poison thing was definitely Princess Bride and yeah, I figured on both being poisoned as well. I really appreciate that I despised the cabbie though. He was a really good bad guy, one you could really dislike. Too often you fall into liking the bad... like probably happens a bit with Moriarty, but still. I think my favorite bit from the first show besides the great lines Scarlet posted was when he got all giddy like a kid at the prospect of having a case to solve after trying to play it all cool. It's really fun how they've treated the characters so lovingly but still made them their own.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Monique said:


> Must. See. This.
> 
> I'm a lover of both Who and Holmes. I read about this some time ago, but had completely forgotten about it. Thank you for the reminder. It's slated to air here on PBS in October.
> 
> ...


Ack - luckily (I think) I already had the DVR timer set for Masterpiece Theater for "Wallander" (which I love & just aired recently). Hopefully it recorded last night, I'm pretty sure it did...I'd just read something in Sunday's Parade magazine about "Sherlock".


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

This was technically Masterpiece Mystery.  I'm sure it'll air again though.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> This was technically Masterpiece Mystery. I'm sure it'll air again though.


Doh - right! I had the right one though since I'd set it for Wallander - I just checked and it did record Sherlock last night.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yay!  Now go watch!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

When will be on iTunes??Â¿


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> When will be on iTunes??Â¿


it's free to watch on

http://video.pbs.org/video/1619685888/


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

Sigh.

I have been itching to see it since I first heard about it.  And now, I'm in love.

And want to go back and reread all the stories again.  I liked the Robert Downey movie.  But it was silly fun.  This, despite being modernized, seems more accurate to me.  I love that Watson finally gets to be a man of action, after so many decades of being the doughy sidekick.

I swear, there was one line that was a direct steal from the first season of Doctor Who, though.  Probably The Empty child episode.  

But really, the characters do have a lot more in common than Stephen Moffatt.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Another episode tonight!  At least for me, starting in ten minutes.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Vegas_Asian said:


> When will be on iTunes??Â¿


It's finally on iTunes, but at 5 dollars an episode for SD!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I watched Sunday's episode last night on the DVR.  In the intro, Alan Cummings was talking about Doyle's inspiration for Sherlock Holmes and it was very interesting and I got so into it that I forgot and was totally shocked when the show started to see it set in modern day London.   I thought it was another great episode.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Liked, didn't love Blind Banker.


Spoiler



Why doesn't Watson tell Holmes about the Chinese woman taking pictures throughout the episode? Also, why isn't Watson carrying a gun this episode? Oh, and the clocks show one time when Holmes and Watson enter the bank, but are 1/2 earlier when they get upstairs.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Liked, didn't love Blind Banker.


I'd agree that I liked this one rather than loved it. LOLing at you noticing


Spoiler



the times on the clocks


!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I'd agree that I liked this one rather than loved it. LOLing at you noticing
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Continuity geek lives.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Finally saw the first episode. Thoroughly enjoyed it and agree with comments so far - both good and bad. The mystery was "eh", but the characters were great.

*sigh* I do so love SH.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Got to admit,


Spoiler



I think Dr. Watson is moving a bit fast with the romance. But she was great holding her own against Sherlock.


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

scarlet said:


> Got to admit,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I think Watson is kind of a lady's man. We lose that, in all the pudgy Watsons. Nigel Bruce had to be the least sexy man alive. But Watson got married a lot, in the books. Doesn't have to do that, any more. I loved the moment where he was trying to explain his plans to


Spoiler



Get off with his date


 and Holmes just didn't seem to get it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

For me at least, Sherlock comes on in eleven minutes.  You have been warned!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

TiVo is set!


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank goodness I was paying attention!  Dish Network always messes up my shows scheduled to record after the time change.  I had to do it manually.  I would have been p****d if I'd missed it!  I'll probably watch it tonight.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm still waiting for it to be up on PBS and iTunes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Spoiler



**** Reminder. . . .if you're going to talk about the episode use the spoiler block 'cause some of us haven't watched it yet. . . . .  ***


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Loved Watson's jacket. Really want it. In fact, I just want Watson. That guy is incredible. Even though I find a leftie shooting right handed annoying.


Spoiler



the scream you hear is me at the ending. a cliffhanger? really! AAAAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGHHHHHHH! Hated Moriarty. Loved the "homeless network." you scratch their back, then I disinfect myself.

Have a question for a missed line. At the Thames, Sherlock goes through the whole thing, then Watson says "Fantastic." Then Sherlock says something and so does Lestrade. I can't seem to catch those words. Anyone get it?


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Watson: "Fantastic!"
Sherlock: "Meretricious."  (Meaning showy in this case I believe.)
Lestrade: "And a Happy New Year." (Playing off the pun of meretricious sounding like Merry Christmas.)


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just discovered these last week and watched the 2nd episode last night. I love it. Such a brilliant ideal.
Has anyone seen the recent film version with Roberty Downey Jr. and Jude Law (not a pudgy Watson at all) I just
moved it to the top of my Q. So happy to have something worth watching on Monday nights. So sad there are only 3 of these so far.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll confess to being confused at various times during the episode. It was going so quick, and he talks so fast I was having a hard time keeping up. I'll really confess and admit to having turned on closed captioning before on BBC productions. Sometimes the accents are impossible to understand.


Spoiler



But what an ending! Wow! I also can't believe they left it such a cliffhanger. Moriarty is so slimy!


 I can't wait for some more of these. I'm hooked.


----------



## Christine Merrill (Aug 19, 2010)

This is probably the only time in my life that I've thought of a new season of Doctor Who getting in the way of something I wanted to watch.

And I certainly do not want Moffat jumping ship on Doctor Who.  Because I love everything he's done with that, too.


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

Didn't get to watch the third one yet, but these are a lot of fun. I thought the second one was particularly action-packed.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Watson: "Fantastic!"
> Sherlock: "Meretricious." (Meaning showy in this case I believe.)
> Lestrade: "And a Happy New Year." (Playing off the pun of meretricious sounding like Merry Christmas.)


Thanks! I wish iTunes had closed captioning.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Thanks! I wish iTunes had closed captioning.


Yeah, I have it... some other way that isn't closed captioned either. I had to listen to it about 10 times before I caught "And a happy new year." which led me to Sherlock saying "Merry Christmas" but that wasn't right because it didn't sound like that and they say "Happy Christmas" over there anyway. Then it finally clicked enough for me to check a dictionary ><


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> I'll confess to being confused at various times during the episode. It was going so quick, and he talks so fast I was having a hard time keeping up. I'll really confess and admit to having turned on closed captioning before on BBC productions. Sometimes the accents are impossible to understand.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



I love the ending because it seems to mirror the way Doyle ended the books when he killed off Holmes at the Reichenbach Falls. The way they ended the series (apparently not expect to continue it anymore than Doyle expected to continue the books) just really seemed almost in homage to that.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Spoiler



That was the LAST episode? Are they kidding me? MORE! NOW!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Yup, just three for now.  We're lucky cuz they were planning on it being three and done.  BBC is really big on short seasons and not dragging shows too far.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Yup, just three for now. We're lucky cuz they were planning on it being three and done. BBC is really big on short seasons and not dragging shows too far.


Yeah, I know, they pulled that same thing with the last "series" of Torchwood. 4 episodes is not a series.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Octochick said:


> I just discovered these last week and watched the 2nd episode last night. I love it. Such a brilliant ideal.
> Has anyone seen the recent film version with Roberty Downey Jr. and Jude Law (not a pudgy Watson at all) I just
> moved it to the top of my Q. So happy to have something worth watching on Monday nights. So sad there are only 3 of these so far.


I thoroughly enjoyed the movie. It's an interesting and fun take on Sherlock.

I'm worried about losing Martin Freeman to _The Hobbit_, but I suppose that's still a ways off.

They've done a wonderful job of updating Holmes without losing him. But, that's true of Who too.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, it should be in mail box today, love Netflix. I also posted about Sherlock on my blog today along with 
2 other good book adaptations... of course done by the BBC. 

http://www.piewacketblog.com/journal/2010/11/11/thursday-three-3-worthy-adaptations.html


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh wow I just finished watching the 3rd one....really! We have to wait to see what happens Oh my, so good but so mean!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Tempted by the DVDs


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I would link to it but I am on my phone and literally about to start my shift

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Short but fun. Can't wait.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

OK, I had deliberately avoided 'Sherlock' because the world just doesn't need another reinvention of Sherlock Holmes. 
How wrong was I!!
I accidentally caught an episode and was hooked. However I'm totally foxed as to which series it is. I raved about the program to my hubs and as an act of faith he sat down to watch the next episode...and instead athletics came on. The episode I saw was feature length and called 'H.O.U.N.D. of the Baskerville's'. It was screened 2 weeks ago in the UK where I live. 
Cant anyone enlighten me as to from which series this came and is it a last episode ie Have I got to wait an age for more?
I looked on the BBC iplayer and there are no episodes there (I think they usually stay up for 7 days which makes me think it was the end of a series.) 
Help!


----------



## Jacob Crow (Jun 25, 2013)

Grace Elliot said:


> OK, I had deliberately avoided 'Sherlock' because the world just doesn't need another reinvention of Sherlock Holmes.
> How wrong was I!!
> I accidentally caught an episode and was hooked. However I'm totally foxed as to which series it is. I raved about the program to my hubs and as an act of faith he sat down to watch the next episode...and instead athletics came on. The episode I saw was feature length and called 'H.O.U.N.D. of the Baskerville's'. It was screened 2 weeks ago in the UK where I live.
> Cant anyone enlighten me as to from which series this came and is it a last episode ie Have I got to wait an age for more?
> ...


Baskerville is episode two out of three (Series 2.) The last episode is called The Final Problem. 
Do you have Netflix? I know the European version has Series 1 up with the first three episodes. 
(I envy you. You are in for a treat.)

As far as I know people in the UK will be able to see Series 3 in December?


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

I am looking forward to this. Series 2 had one of the best series endings I've seen. I even bought a don't be dead tee shirt. Can't wait.



Grace Elliot said:


> OK, I had deliberately avoided 'Sherlock' because the world just doesn't need another reinvention of Sherlock Holmes.
> How wrong was I!!


I caught this on Netflix when I was bored. Wasn't too interested because I've seen a lot of Sherlock Holmes. I'm so glad I watched it. One of the few shows I actually look forward to.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Grace Elliot said:


> OK, I had deliberately avoided 'Sherlock' because the world just doesn't need another reinvention of Sherlock Holmes.
> How wrong was I!!
> I accidentally caught an episode and was hooked. However I'm totally foxed as to which series it is. I raved about the program to my hubs and as an act of faith he sat down to watch the next episode...and instead athletics came on. The episode I saw was feature length and called 'H.O.U.N.D. of the Baskerville's'. It was screened 2 weeks ago in the UK where I live.
> Cant anyone enlighten me as to from which series this came and is it a last episode ie Have I got to wait an age for more?
> ...


Oh! You are in for SUCH A TREAT! Amazon.co.uk has the series on DVD, and truly, they are worthy of space on the shelf:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=sherlock


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I loved this series.  Watched all the episodes one weekend.  Cried when they were over and I realized I'd have to wait a year to see another one.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I got half way through the last episode of the secondseason and stopped it. I couldn't live with and any cliff hangers. So I will haven't watched it. I usually do this with series

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I got half way through the last episode of the secondseason and stopped it. I couldn't live with and any cliff hangers. So I will haven't watched it. I usually do this with series
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


I can't believe you didn't watch the whole thing. DD and I discussed it ad nauseum because it was so unbelievable. Still consistent with the books, though.

I've been rewatching it on Netflix and just finished the third episode of series one.



Grace Elliot said:


> OK, I had deliberately avoided 'Sherlock' because the world just doesn't need another reinvention of Sherlock Holmes.
> How wrong was I!!


Basil Rathbone will always be THE Sherlock Holmes to me because I grew up watching them with my father, but Cumberbatch and Freeman are without doubt on a whole different level. I particularly like Freeman's Watson.

And the way the writers have updated the stories while staying faithful to the underlying premise of the books is just stunning. I was hooked from _Study in Pink_, a reinterpretation of _Study in Scarlet_. I had to go back to reread the original. Amazing what they did with it.

I watch it on Netflix, but I have Series One on DVD. I will definitely be picking up Series Two just to have it. You never know when Netflix is going to drop something.

And Freeman can drop that mustache.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for this, Vegas ... I'm honestly salivating for Season 3.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you, thank you for this posting.  I seriously think Cumberbatch is the best thing to come along in forever.  Love Martin Freeman as Watson.  I am too excited that there is FINALLY a series 3 in the offing!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

We've been waiting a long time for this! Of course in the US we'll have to wait even longer than the lucky UKers! 

I agree that it's stunning how the writers (one of the main writers is the actor who plays Mycroft) have managed to update the stories while using so much of the originals. Fascinating twists, so even if you've read the stories you really can't anticipate what they'll do with it.

As far as the ending of series 2 - the writers said there is something in there on the screen that people haven't caught that explains how...I can't believe after so many decades we still can't discuss


Spoiler



Sherlock's "death?"


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

DYB said:


> We've been waiting a long time for this! Of course in the US we'll have to wait even longer than the lucky UKers!
> 
> I agree that it's stunning how the writers (one of the main writers is the actor who plays Mycroft) have managed to update the stories while using so much of the originals. Fascinating twists, so even if you've read the stories you really can't anticipate what they'll do with it.
> 
> ...


In the original, I believe Sherlock and Moriarty went over a cliff together. Doyle wanted to kill off Sherlock because he was tired of writing him. Sherlock then traveled through Europe as a violinist, in disguise, of course.

Interesting that today's Sherlock was addicted to cigarettes, and the original Sherlock was addicted to cocaine, which at the time, was believed to be beneficial.


----------



## Grace Elliot (Mar 14, 2011)

Jacob Crow said:


> Baskerville is episode two out of three (Series 2.) The last episode is called The Final Problem.
> (I envy you. You are in for a treat.)
> 
> As far as I know people in the UK will be able to see Series 3 in December?


That is so weird that Baskerville is episode 2. I bored my husband so much telling him how good Sherlock is, that he reluctantly agreed to watch with me the following week...and a different program was on. Looks like the best solution is to buy the DVD's.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's a 7 minute prequel (or should I say ... 7%)

God, it's good to see them back.

The video is at the end of the article.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57616277-1/sherlock-returns-mini-episode-grants-fans-early-xmas-wish/


----------



## zoe tate (Dec 18, 2013)

Can hardly wait - I don't think I've ever looked forward so much to a TV show/series.  

I just wish they'd make them more quickly, and more of them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually didn't think much of it. . . .but looking forward to the next series regardless.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Cute mini-episode. Now I'm totally in the mood for more Sherlock.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

O.K. So you can tell us, Linda, how great it is. . . .but . . . we don't get it here in the US until later in January. . . . .so . . . . .SPOILERS!   Wish they'd put this on BBC America but currently it comes to us via our Public Television stations.  At least that means it's generally shown without commercial interruptions.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

So looking forward to this!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Yay!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I took the liberty of merging the two Sherlock threads into one so as to keep all the goodness in one place.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I could watch these two guys all day. The writing is superb and these two do it justice.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

New photos including Watson's wedding.

http://www.hypable.com/2013/12/27/sherlock-series-3-photos-3/


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Just watched Series 3 Episode 1 - The Empty Hearse 

I was prepared to be disappointed after waiting so long for this, but I thought this episode (written by Mark Gatiss) was brilliant.

I'm itching to tell you all what happens but as you guys in the US don't get to see this till the end of January, I'll restrain myself. *is fit to bust*

I will just say this:


Spoiler



I was right in my thoughts that Molly at the hospital (amongst others, apparently) helped Sherlock to fake his death, but if you want a definitive explanation you may be disappointed - there are at least three different versions of what happened - including one told by Sherlock himself, though even that one may not necessarily be true. I think MG waited to see what the most popular ideas were that people had and decided to incorporate as many as he could.



We get episode 2 on Sunday and 3 the Sunday after. Can't wait!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Why can't Sherlock be on BBCAmerica so we get it the same time as you all across the pond! ? ?  

Ah, well, at least on PBS there are no commercial breaks.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Why can't Sherlock be on BBCAmerica so we get it the same time as you all across the pond! ? ?
> 
> Ah, well, at least on PBS there are no commercial breaks.


Why can't there be more than three episodes?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Why can't we have it all?

I too am waiting.
My daughter watched it on the internet, live.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:



> Why can't we have it all?
> 
> I too am waiting.
> My daughter watched it on the internet, live.


Totally jealous. I don't even get PBS so i have to go elsewhere to watch it.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Linjeakel said:


> Just watched Series 3 Episode 1 - The Empty Hearse
> 
> I was prepared to be disappointed after waiting so long for this, but I thought this episode (written by Mark Gatiss) was brilliant.
> 
> I'm itching to tell you all what happens but as you guys in the US don't get to see this till the end of January, I'll restrain myself. *is fit to bust*


Hmm. I'm holding my tongue here. Until the end of January, at least.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I cannot wait for this series to start her ein the US!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Now that they have run all three episodes in the UK, already fans are upset that it is over......for this season.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Now that they have run all three episodes in the UK, already fans are upset that it is over......for this season.


Three is just not enough even though they are ninety minutes.

I still have The Reichenbach Fall to rewatch before the new season starts.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Yep, seen all three episodes now. Ep 1 definitely the best, with 3 next best. Ep 2 had multi writer credits and I think it showed - didn't flow so well for me, but a good ep nevertheless - the quality is so high, I expect too much! And I may change my mind completely when I watch them all again in a couple of months. 

Such shocking goings on in ep 3! What about .... what? You haven't seen it yet? *sigh* OK I'll bite my tongue. 

Inspired and fun piece of casting this season though with


Spoiler



Tim Carlton and Wanda Ventham playing Mr & Mrs Holmes Snr, as they are also BC's parents in real life.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

PBS, Sunday, 10pm, BE THERE!!!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Can't wait for Sunday. I have at least one friend here in the US who used a bit torrent to see the show since it already aired in the UK. She said it's fantastic. I can't wait to see it!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

TONIGHT! At Last!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Wonderful!!!

My mature eyes weren't too fond of the camera work especially when


Spoiler



Sherlock and Mary were racing to save John


. Otherwise, it was fantastic. Cumberbatch and Freeman are an unbeatable duo.

It was good to see


Spoiler



JM back for even a cameo. Funny scene.



I didn't care for Mary at first, but she grew on me quickly.

I also like that they got in that


Spoiler



Mycroft is older and smarter


.

And I definitely like the changes in Sherlock, so BC didn't need to worry about that. He's still Sherlock underneath it all.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Loved it! So great to have it back! Along with Downtown Abbey, Sunday evening is grand tv viewing!


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Tonight was my mom's birthday, so we threw her a Sherlock themed party in honor of the premiere.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I went to bed so it's on my TiVo -- I expect I'll have a lovely afternoon today.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KateDanley said:


> Tonight was my mom's birthday, so we threw her a Sherlock themed party in honor of the premiere.


That is so cool. And you did the SHER-locked thing, too. Where did you get the two figures? I love Sherlock's signature scarf and coat.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> That is so cool. And you did the SHER-locked thing, too. Where did you get the two figures? I love Sherlock's signature scarf and coat.


Aren't they ADORABLE? My sister picked them up from an Etsy seller who makes custom cookies:

http://www.etsy.com/listing/168864565/one-dozen-sherlock-cookies?ref=sr_gallery_1&ga_search_query=sherlock+cookies&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all

Works of art!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KateDanley said:


> Aren't they ADORABLE? My sister picked them up from an Etsy seller who makes custom cookies:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/listing/168864565/one-dozen-sherlock-cookies?ref=sr_gallery_1&ga_search_query=sherlock+cookies&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_ship_to=US&ga_search_type=all
> 
> Works of art!


Oh, my. I can't believe they're cookies. I clicked over to the page to get a closer look. Yes, they are definitely works of art and I know I couldn't bring myself to eat them.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I love those cookies - and the episode was also fantastic.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I need to watch it again, first my screen went blank for a couple of minutes near the beginning then I fell a sleep a few time near the end! Luckily I think I can stream it via my roku and the PBS channel.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I need to watch it again, first my screen went blank for a couple of minutes near the beginning then I fell a sleep a few time near the end! Luckily I think I can stream it via my roku and the PBS channel.


Can you get PBS on your Roku?

I missed the first few seconds, too, and thought I missed how SH pulled off his death. I'd sure like to see it again.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes you can, just surf through the roku channels till you find the PBS one... if for some reason you can't find it or Sherlock has not been added yet. You can watch it online at pbs.org


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Yes you can, just surf through the roku channels till you find the PBS one... if for some reason you can't find it or Sherlock has not been added yet. You can watch it online at pbs.org


Fantastic. Thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Can you get PBS on your Roku?
> 
> I missed the first few seconds, too, and thought I missed how SH pulled off his death. I'd sure like to see it again.


They actually never _really_ said . . . . but provided several more or less probable scenarios.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> They actually never _really_ said . . . . but provided several more or less probable scenarios.


So, you think what Sherlock told Anderson was just to pull his leg? I thought that was pretty much the real deal.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I think that Moffat has said that we are supposed to be suspicious of what Sherlock said and that the REAL answer about how he faked his death may not ever be revealed. 

Yes, I think there might have been elements of the truth in what Sherlock told Anderson, but then Anderson poked all very reasonable holes in the story, so it's done deliberately to throw us all off. There was a "making of" special right after over on PBS. Moffat said that they did that to deliberately throw off the audience and keep them guessing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

balaspa said:


> I think that Moffat has said that we are supposed to be suspicious of what Sherlock said and that the REAL answer about how he faked his death may not ever be revealed.
> 
> Yes, I think there might have been elements of the truth in what Sherlock told Anderson, but then Anderson poked all very reasonable holes in the story, so it's done deliberately to throw us all off. There was a "making of" special right after over on PBS. Moffat said that they did that to deliberately throw off the audience and keep them guessing.


Well, pooh. It really seemed way too elaborate except for the substitute look-alike corpse. And John getting deliberately run down by the bike seemed part of the plan as well.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

This situation about the multiple explanations of the escape put me in mind of the old Jack Armstrong radio adventures. One of the episodes with a cliff-hanger with Jack escaping blood-thirsty natives by jumping into a bottomless well at Chichen Itza. The writers couldn't figure out a way to get him out of the fix, so the next week's episode started with "When Jack Armstrong got out of the well at Chichen Itsa…"


Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

jmiked said:


> This situation about the multiple explanations of the escape put me in mind of the old Jack Armstrong radio adventures. One of the episodes with a cliff-hanger with Jack escaping blood-thirsty natives by jumping into a bottomless well at Chichen Itza. The writers couldn't figure out a way to get him out of the fix, so the next week's episode started with "When Jack Armstrong got out of the well at Chichen Itsa&#8230;"
> 
> Mike


That's one way of doing it


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, regardless of what really happened - the episode was excellent and I hear the next two are outstanding, so I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Finally got to watch the new episode--really enjoyed it.



Spoiler



Thought all the fan fic references were fun and liked the way they handled the "I'm alive" reveal--the fight/conversation moving from one restaurant to another. I'm okay with the ambiguity on how he faked his death. I suppose people would still debate it even if they gave a point blank answer. This way also lets the theories and debates continue--perhaps that's one reason they did it that way.

Did wonder if Molly was being written out of the show.

The conversation about the ring and moving on had the feel of a wrap-up, but then she showed at the end of the episode with Sherlock lite, so maybe not...?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sara Rosett said:


> Finally got to watch the new episode--really enjoyed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ah-hah! I knew I missed something with Molly's fiance. I guess I wasn't really paying attention.



I hope to watch it again in the next couple of days.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

It's claimed that the two people that played Sherlock's parents in the current episode are Cumberbatch's actual parents.  

I understand that the actress who plays Watson's fiancé is his real-life girlfriend.


Also, the 'secret' highlighted (highlit?) letters in the credits spelled out "Weng Chiang". I confess I don't see the relevance to the episode. It's a character from Doctor Who back in the 1970s. The writer/director of the episode was Robert Holmes. That's a tenuous connection.

Mike


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

jmiked said:


> It's claimed that the two people that played Sherlock's parents in the current episode are Cumberbatch's actual parents.


This is true - Tim Carlton and Wanda Ventham. Father and son's real names are Timothy Carlton Cumberbatch and Benedict Timothy Carlton Cumberbatch respectively. They each managed to use their real names and yet be named something completely different. 

I'm itching to watch these episodes again, but I want to leave it a month or so. Not sure how long I'll last out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> This is true - Tim Carlton and Wanda Ventham. Father and son's real names are Timothy Carlton Cumberbatch and Benedict Timothy Carlton Cumberbatch respectively. They each managed to use their real names and yet be named something completely different.
> 
> I'm itching to watch these episodes again, but I want to leave it a month or so. Not sure how long I'll last out.


I know I can't last. As soon as I can find a spare hour and a half, I'm sitting down with a bowl of popcorn, glued to my computer screen.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd have to say that S3E1 is tied for my least favorite episode of the series so far. The other one is the Baskerville episode.

As long as I'm alienating people, I'll mention that Moriarty was played way too over-the-top for my taste.   

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I'd have to say that S3E1 is tied for my least favorite episode of the series so far. The other one is the Baskerville episode.
> 
> As long as I'm alienating people, I'll mention that Moriarty was played way too over-the-top for my taste.
> 
> Mike





Tony Richards said:


> My God, I can't believe people have been watching this stuff so uncritically. I watched Ep. 1 of Season 3, and was so angry at the laziness of the ending that I haven't even bothered with the others yet.


I agree it wasn't the best ep, and Baskerville was definitely my least favorite as well.

However, this incarnation of Sherlock is more for me than what's good and what's bad about any single episode. It's more of the dynamic between John and Sherlock, just like it is the dynamic between Wolfe and Archie that makes me love that series so much.

It's also the way the writers work in things from the original books, like Holmes being a cocaine addict, but Sherlock wears three nicotine patches. See, I don't even call them Holmes and Watson. I call them Sherlock and John.

It's the feel of the whole rather than the individual parts that I look forward to.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am with Gertie.
I don't look at this series as a faithful (or unfaithful) telling of Doyle's Holmes.
I look at it as a fun telling of a relationship and interactions based on Doyle's story lines.
I also enjoy Elementary for the same reasons - but it most definitely is not faithful to what Doyle wrote.

just sayin.....


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

God, I LOVED Moriarty. Easily my favorite portrayal of him so far.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Episode two was so awesome! I am online with several Sherlock friends and we all love it. It was funny, but dramatic. Interesting, with lots of twists and turns...  Just great TV.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

balaspa said:


> Episode two was so awesome! I am online with several Sherlock friends and we all love it. It was funny, but dramatic. Interesting, with lots of twists and turns... Just great TV.


I still have to watch it. I'm just going to have to put it on my schedule for tomorrow night and stick to it.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I absolutely loved episode two. 


balaspa said:


> It was funny, but dramatic. Interesting, with lots of twists and turns... Just great TV.


I totally agree.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I may have to go back and try to watch S3E2 again. I kept losing interest and walking away. Sometimes I do that.  


Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Finally got to watch the second episode last night -- I liked it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Finally got to watch the second episode last night -- I liked it.


I have a date with myself to watch it tonight at eight.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

That final episode was just astounding. I loved it. The villain was truly awful, the ending shocking. I hope that they all don't take too long to make a season 4. Man, that was good...


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

balaspa said:


> That final episode was just astounding. I loved it. The villain was truly awful, the ending shocking. I hope that they all don't take too long to make a season 4. Man, that was good...


I couldn't agree more! We *LOVED* it!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

It was all awesome, but I'm so not a picky critic.  Sherlock is just a great show, they've done a wonderful job with it, the actors each end up being perfect in their roles.  As soon as the third episode was done Sunday night, I immediately watched all 3 episodes of Series 3 again (I can keep weird hours right now...lol).  I hate that they only do three per series/season!  At least we know there's Series 4 and 5 to come...eventually... *sigh*


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I thought episode 3 was great. The villain couldn't have been any creepier.  Three episodes just isn't enough!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Do we have to wait for January again .  Heightened anticipation again!


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

skyblue said:


> Do we have to wait for January again . Heightened anticipation again!


I hope not. I really enjoyed this season, too. I think the first episode was my favorite. I thought they handled the return of Sherlock from the grave so well.

Saw this online about the next season: 
"Sherlock's season three finale aired in the US last night, but it seems fans may not have too long to wait until season four. UK newspaper The Sun has reported that Sherlock could have its season 4 premiere this Christmas. A source told the newspaper, "the BBC is desperate for a Sherlock Christmas Day special this year. It wants its biggest guns ready."

Link to full article: http://www.contactmusic.com/article/sherlock-season-4-christmas_4050624


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Curious what everyone thought about


Spoiler



the reveal of Mary being a spy/assassin. Did you think it was interesting or too far a departure from the original stories?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

As I may have already said, I don't mind departures from A. C. Doyle's writings.
So I enjoy Elementary also.  I find the different "takes" on the Holmes concept entertaining.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

For me, the diversion away from the original stories is not a big deal. What passed for entertaining in those days may not be so in these days. I found it interesting all the way through and didn't mind the various twists.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry, I really am. I don't want to ruin people's enjoyment of the show. But certain things went very wrong for me. Let's take a look at how Sherlock gets himself out of a very sticky situation at the end of Episode 1:

"All bombs have an off switch."

ALL BOMBS HAVE AN OFF SWITCH

Well, that's fine then. In fact, that's terrific. Because it means that we can now stop asking highly-trained, heavily armoured BOMB DISPOSAL EXPERTS to risk their lives DEFUSING THE THINGS. All we need to do is send in a TRAINED MONKEY to flick the OFF SWITCH that we now know ALL BOMBS HAVE.

I know it's just TV. I understand that it's light entertainment. But there are limits. And this lazy, shoddy, incompetent piece of writing seriously ruined that whole episode for me.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry Tony, but that kind of nit-picking just drives me crazy. Let's face it, the purpose of the first episode was NOT to provide some difficult situation for Sherlock to get out of. It was to reunite John and Sherlock. That it accomplished.

However, that being said, the first episode was the weakest of season 3 - but episodes 2 and 3 were OUTSTANDING - some of the best TV in recent memory.

So, if you let yourself get sidetracked over one thing in the first episode - then you missed out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I did thing the 'off switch' thing was a bit werid, but "willing suspension of disbelief" and all that.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

If the purpose of the episode was NOT to provide some difficult situation for Sherlock to get out of, why put him in one in the first place?

As for 'willing suspension of disbelief,' I'm all for that. But any writer worth his/her salt could have thought up a way to stop the bomb that might have been a little fanciful but still worked on a fictional level. In fact, I quite like fanciful. Except Gattis didn't even bother doing that ... he just cheated, hugely.

Hey, let's apply that technique to a couple of other famous shows.

The final episode of 24: Jack Bauer gets whisked away to safety by a flying saucer.

The final episode of The X Files: The whole thing was a dream from start to finish.

See what I mean?


----------



## deckard (Jan 13, 2011)

Tony Richards said:


> Hey, let's apply that technique to a couple of other famous shows.
> 
> The final episode of 24: Jack Bauer gets whisked away to safety by a flying saucer.
> 
> ...


Why does the term Deus ex machine pop into my head? And so far as the dream in The X-Files&#8230;&#8230;.. Just like in "Dallas."

Deckard


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I dunno, the switch thing did not bother me. And I loved the next two episodes, so it seems silly to harp on one thing. The purpose of the episode was to bring Sherlock and John back together and then tease us about how Sherlock survived. It accomplished that and was entertaining.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Season Three episodes are now on Netflix. Watching now.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Season Three episodes are now on Netflix. Watching now.


I hope you enjoy them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I hope you enjoy them.


I'm sure I will!!


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Now that we are watching these on Netflix, Sherlock is my favorite TV show. Ever. Love it so much! I even dreamed I was in it last night, LOL! 

Hubs and I just watched the second episode of season 3. Only 4 more available.   I wonder if we should ration them.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Cherise Kelley said:


> I wonder if we should ration them.


We tend to watch each episode several times. We catch different things each time.
And the events during the last episode made us look for hints leading up to it. (being deliberately obtuse to avoid spoilers - yes, I know I can block them, but I tend to point and them and read them and then remember that I didn't want to do that)


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Andra said:


> We tend to watch each episode several times. We catch different things each time.
> And the events during the last episode made us look for hints leading up to it. (being deliberately obtuse to avoid spoilers - yes, I know I can block them, but I tend to point and them and read them and then remember that I didn't want to do that)


Thank you for not posting spoilers!

I suppose after we finish watching them all, we could go back to the beginning and start again.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi all, I actually wrote a couple of blog posts about Sherlock which I think you lot might enjoy? But warning, I am in the UK and we are ahead so there are definitely spoilers.



Spoiler



http://flirtinggames.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/sherlock-and-mollys-kiss.html

http://flirtinggames.blogspot.co.uk/2014/01/sherlock-and-moriarty-kiss.html


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

We _have_ seen that episode!

Both of us want


Spoiler



Sherlock to be with Molly and can't believe he isn't, already!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Cherise Kelley said:


> We _have_ seen that episode!
> 
> Both of us want
> 
> ...


Not _The Woman_? I adored her


Spoiler



(and he was still thinking about her, naked in fact, in the court room of his mind at John's wedding)


----------



## Cherise (May 13, 2012)

Star Fish said:


> Not _The Woman_? I adored her
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Nope! I didn't really like The Woman.


Spoiler



We both think Molly is adorable, especially when she showed up at that Christmas party. And she adores him. He's an idiot, we both agree, for not being with Molly. We both cheered and said "Finally!" when he kissed her in the dive off the roof episode, and both went "Aw! " when we found out their kiss didn't really happen. But now knowing he would have an affair just to get into someone's office, we agree that Molly just might be better off without Sherlock.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Should this go here or in a new thread?

Sherlock confirmed for fourth series and a special
http://www.nerdist.com/2014/07/sherlock-confirmed-for-fourth-series-and-a-special/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Andra said:


> Should this go here or in a new thread?
> 
> Sherlock confirmed for fourth series and a special
> http://www.nerdist.com/2014/07/sherlock-confirmed-for-fourth-series-and-a-special/


18 MONTHS!!! Gad!!

Oh, well, always worth waiting for.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

So long!

I thought they were going to do a special one-off episode to try and tide us fans over at some point, maybe around the holidays. Is that not happening?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

balaspa said:


> So long!
> 
> I thought they were going to do a special one-off episode to try and tide us fans over at some point, maybe around the holidays. Is that not happening?


Yes, Christmas 2015. <sigh>


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I renamed the thread.

Not surprising really, that it's going to be a while.  Both stars are incredibly busy.  At least they've not given up entirely.

And, at least The Doctor will be back mid-August!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And, at least The Doctor will be back mid-August!


Good to know.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FYW -- Sherlock started on BBC America this past weekend -- there will be multiple repeats of the episodes. Started with _A Study in Pink_

(Oh, and, I merged a couple of _Sherlock_ threads into one . . . sorry for any confusion)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I wish BBC would do more than three shows in a season. I just started watching Inspector George Gently and it's the same thing. At least there are six seasons available on Netflix.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, it depends on the show.  Broadchurch was 8 episodes for the series.  Doctor Who is usually 12 -- plus a Christmas special.  I think the issue with Sherlock is the respective schedules of Mr. Cumberbatch and Mr. Freeman.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Even though I have all of Sherlock recorded from it's PBS run and re-runs, I was still excited to see it show up on BBC America Saturday. And I watched it. lol  (Mostly because I just left it on BBC America all day letting the Doctor Who repeats run leading up to the Season Finale while I was doing other stuff and because hey, who wouldn't squee from a Doctor Who/Sherlock/Doctor Who all day extravaganza? And then Matthew McConaughey on Graham Norton!)


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Too bad the Doctor Who season is over with, though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

balaspa said:


> Too bad the Doctor Who season is over with, though.


There'll be the Christmas special. . . . . . .


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I've just seen the Series 4 news and swooned with joy, then gone thump at the long wait. I have 1 - 3 on dvd though and will just have to sustain myself with watching them over and over (and over and over and over...)


----------

